# Fui a por mi coche al garaje. Ya estaba bien de taxis



## carlito84

In un racconto si legge:
*Fui a por mi coche al garaje. Ya estaba bien de taxis: hubiera sido un engorro y me hubiera salido del presupuesto.
*La costruzione con *a por *mi crea ambiguità in tutto il periodo. Non capisco se il protagonista *v**a prendere l'auto in garage* o *va a riporre l'auto in garage*. Da cui poi scaturisce il resto, cioè: *Ne avevo abbastanza dei taxi *o *Mi trovavo bene coi taxi*. Anche se dopo i due punti dovrebbe esserci la soluzione al mio dubbio: *sarebbe stato un ingombro e mi avrebbe fatto andare fuori budget*.
Qual è il senso corretto della frase?


----------



## lospazio

*Va prendere l'auto in garage *e *ne aveva abbastanza dei taxi*.

La costruzione *ir a por *è propria dello spagnolo di Spagna. In Argentina diciamo *ir por*, senza *a, *o direttamente *fui a buscar el auto al garage.*


----------



## flljob

Ya estaba bien de taxis denota enfado: ya estoy harto de los taxis.


----------



## lospazio

flljob said:


> Ya estaba bien de taxis denota enfado: ya estoy harto de los taxis.



No necesariamente. Para denotar enojo debería estar acompañado de alguna otra expresión. Si es en el lenguaje oral, tiene que haber algún gesto que muestre el enfado. Si no, puede simplemente significar que es suficiente: _Está bien de azúcar, no le agregues más_. Y ahí no hay ningún enojo.


----------



## flljob

En el contexto, sí.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo no veo nada que aluda a enojo, ni siquiera en el contexto. Simplemente es una decisión que se toma y de la que se explican las razones.


Por otro lado, Lospazio, no se habla español sólo en Argentina y España. Que una construcción no se use en uno de esos dos países no significa que sea propia del otro. De hecho en este caso la forma sin "por" puede llevar a confusión y la que dices que se usa en Argentina es tan común en España como la que dices que no se usa.


----------



## lospazio

Neuromante said:


> Por otro lado, Lospazio, no se habla español sólo en Argentina y España. Que una construcción no se use en uno de esos dos países no significa que sea propia del otro. De hecho en este caso la forma sin "por" puede llevar a confusión y la que dices que se usa en Argentina es tan común en España como la que dices que no se usa.



Gracias por la información, Neuromante. Aunque, a decir verdad, ya había oído que el español se habla en otros lugares además de España y la Argentina.

Lo que dije es que la forma _ir a por _es característica de España y que no se usa en la Argentina, y tampoco en el resto de América, a pesar de lo cual nos entendemos perfectamente, sin confundirnos. Nunca dije que la forma sin _a_ no se usara en España.


----------



## Neuromante

Hombre: Hay muchos más países donde se usa, de hecho en algunos se usa incluso más que en España.
Queda mejor escribir que "en Argentina se usa otra forma y nunca ésa" a incluir un par de decenas de países. Sea como sea: Gramaticalmente hace falta la preposición "a"



Me expliqué mal: Cuando escribí "la que no se usa (En España)" referido a lo que escribiste me refería a "*fui a buscar el coche/auto al garaje" *que sí que se usa. La forma "fui por el coche al garaje" *no* se usa, salvo como contaminación de los culebrones venezolanos. Y aún así; casi nadie.


----------



## Geviert

La norma culta (según el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_) prefiere _ir por_. Se produce por el entrecruzamiento de las estructuras _ir a un lugar _(complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (en busca de), puesto que en esta última está también presente la idea de 'movimiento hacia.' 

(el Castellano).


----------



## Trencalòs

carlito84 said:


> La costruzione con *a por *mi crea ambiguità in tutto il periodo. Non capisco se il protagonista *v**a prendere l'auto in garage* o *va a riporre l'auto in garage*.



Domanda diretta, risposta diretta:

"Fui a por mi coche al garaje" significa che il tizio è andato *a prendere* la sua macchina in parcheggio.

PS: altre espressioni per dire lo stesso: "fui por mi auto al garage" -- "fui a buscar mi coche (mi auto) al garage"


----------



## Geviert

In altri termini, gli spagnoli (iberici) confondono il complemento di moto a luogo con quello di fine o scopo. Magari un vizio culturale, dovuto ad un residuo della forma latina _ad _+ accusativo.


----------



## ursu-lab

È come dice Trencalòs: "a por" sottintende "andare a prendere/cercare qualcosa o qualcuno", non è un semplice moto a luogo. 
Cioè, se vai "a por alguien", vai da qualcuno a cercarlo per parlargli o per altre ragioni concrete, non è semplicemente "andare da qualcuno" per andare a trovarlo o fargli visita. 
Oppure, non vai "a por el coche" se è solo perché ti sei dimenticato, per esempio, una borsa in macchina, ma vai a *prenderlo* perché devi andare in macchina da qualche parte o accompagnare qualcuno.


----------



## Geviert

D'accordo sul senso, ma non è bello secondo me. L'espressione è piuttosto (molto velocemente) tollerata dalla RAE, perché tipicamente iberica.

Il DPD afferma:

"En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por"  _Ecco, meglio scegliere la _norma culta._ Poi aggiunge:

"En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por"  _Ci sono in realtà,  proprio il rischio _de gozar de la norma inculta_!


----------



## ursu-lab

Definire "inculto" l'uso di "a por" è un'esagerazione, infatti la Real Academia dice testualmente


> *Ir por agua *_o* ir a por agua*__  El uso de la secuencia de preposiciones a por tras verbos que indican movimiento, como ir, venir, volver, salir, etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, es hoy *normal* en el español de España, donde es *corriente* decir Ve a por agua, Salgo a por el pan, Volvió a por el paraguas. En el español de América, en cambio, este uso se percibe como anómalo y sigue siendo general allí el empleo exclusivo, en estos casos, de la preposición por: Ve por agua, Salgo por el pan, Volvió por el paraguas.__  No hay razones lingüísticas para condenar el uso de a por, tan *legítimo* como el de otras combinaciones de preposiciones nunca censuradas, como para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por, etc. La secuencia a por *(documentada ya en textos españoles de los siglos XVI y XVII) se explica por el cruce de las estructuras** ir a un lugar (complemento de dirección) e **ir por algo o alguien (‘en busca de’),* ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.__  Por otra parte, el uso de ambas preposiciones, frente al empleo aislado de por, resuelve en muchos casos problemas de ambigüedad; así, la oración Voy por mi hijo puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’, ‘voy en lugar de mi hijo’, ‘voy en favor o por el bien de mi hijo’ o ‘voy porque me lo ha pedido mi hijo’; mientras que *la oración **Voy a por mi hijo solo puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo*’._


Cioè, "voy a por el coche" in Spagna significa "vado a prendere la macchina". Riassumendo, in Spagna è *normalissimo e frequente, *mentre in America *no*. Come in migliaia di altri casi e viceversa.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Ursu,

La spiegazione non è stata messa in dubbio (citiamo pure la stessa fonte), bensì che l'espressione sia di uso _culto _o meno. Secondo la RAE non lo è. Tutto lì. Che l'espressione sia normalissima e frequente in Spagna, non la fa meno incolta. Che in America non la si usi, nemmeno la fa diventare colta. Si tratta di un giudizio di appropriatezza semplicemente. Personalmente, direi che in questi casi è meglio essere anormali e infrequenti, ma colti (fa ormai tendenza), che normalissimi, ma incolti (nell'uso di quell'espressione, si intende). é un mio modesto ed umile parere.


----------



## Neuromante

No estaría mal, Geviert, que explicaras el por qué desde hace un par de semanas has empezado a usar deliberadamente un excluyente y absolutamente incorrecto "español ibérico" o diversas variantes del mismo. Dos veces en este mismo hilo y una de ellas dejándolo bien claro.


----------



## Geviert

Porque de eso se està discutiendo, Neuro: de un uso lingüístico específico de la expresión en el _Español de España _y su consideración  de uso no culto por la RAE (_pacem _Ursu). Me parece suficientemente claro el punto. Si no se refiere al español ibérico, bueno, me dirás. Si se lee con atención, se notará que se trata simplemente de una consideración o juicio de la RAE,  no de un explicación (que es clara).


----------



## ursu-lab

Scusa, ma dove hai trovato l'affermazione che "a por" è "inculto"? Perché il fatto che una parola sia non colta o forbita non implica di conseguenza che sia "volgare" e nemmeno "colloquiale,", tra il bianco e il nero ci sono milioni di colori...  In Spagna è (lo afferma la RAE, non io) corretta e comune. Che non si usi in America non significa nulla, ci sono tantissime espressioni americane che non si usano in Spagna e viceversa, senza per questo tacciarsi reciprocamente di ignoranti ogni volta che si trovano delle differenze...
 D'altra parte, se i film stranieri (disney, hollywood, ecc) vengono doppiati DUE volte - e in modo diverso anche nel lessico - per il mercato spagnolo e per quello latinoamericano una ragione ci sarà, non credi?
Insomma, se a te non piace "a por" nessuno qui ti obbliga ad usarlo, ci mancherebbe altro, ma per favore risparmiamoci i commenti sulla "purezza" della lingua, quella frase è perfetta   ;-)


----------



## Geviert

Volgare, colloquiale, purezza, hollywood, Disney, ... . Sei in un'altro thread Ursu?

Io ho citato semplicemente questo (non dovrei tradurlo, si capisce bene): 

"En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por" _

Ecco. Tutto lì, ni más ni menos. Poi se vogliamo leggere che tutto ciò che non rientra nella norma culta avviene per un fatto di "purezza", Disney, el ratón miguelito e il resto, si potrebbe certo discutere (nel forum culturale magari). Credo, in realtà, che la postilla  non dovrebbe essere così stimolante. Che la frase venga accettata dalle vostre parti e non vi siano ragioni per censurarla, é già stato scritto a aiosa. Su come capire "la norma culta" (da puristi o da impuri), sapra ben il lettore! Come si direbbbe in questi casi: _toma o deja_ semplicemente.


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Porque de eso se està discutiendo, Neuro: de un uso lingüístico específico de la expresión en el _Español de España _y su consideración  de uso no culto por la RAE (_pacem _Ursu). Me parece suficientemente claro el punto. Si no se refiere al español ibérico, bueno, me dirás. Si se lee con atención, se notará que se trata simplemente de una consideración o juicio de la RAE,  no de un explicación (que es clara).


Disculpa:
 Tú, precisamente tú, dejaste de hablar de español "de España" para empezar a hablar de un supuesto "español ibérico" justo a continuación de mi (último por el momento) comentario sobre que no se puede hacer extensible la forma de hablar de un país -Esta vez uno americano- a la totalidad o a una amplia zona. No digas ahora que estás hablando del español "de España" porque no es verdad y me parece cínico por tu parte hacer como que no estás haciendo lo que estás haciendo. Que es intentar, burdamente, desacreditar cualquier comentario que yo -Español pero no ibérico, y no se te ocurra negar que eres consciente del"detalle"- ponga en el foro.
Porque resulta que "leyendo con atención" no pone nada en tus citas (Citas recortadas, parece ser) ni en ninguna parte fuera de tus comentarios sobre un español "ibérico" y resulta que ni siquiera existe ese español. Simplemente estás dando saltos para encajar un menosprecio como si fuera "cultura": Manipulando


Te agradecería que no volvieras a intentar burlas en el foro. Si te cuesta demasiado: Prueba con otros y a mi déjame en paz, por favor.


----------

